# need help choosing a board, bindings, boots



## danny9621 (Jan 22, 2013)

Im not exactly new to snowboarding, but i consider myself a beginner. I am looking to buy a new board, bindings, and boots. I want this stuff to last me a long time because i don't have the money to replace it frequently. 

Could anyone please recommend me a good setup? Also, could you tell me which brands to stay away from and which are the best?

Here is some info on me if it helps:
- im 5'10, 130 pounds, and 16 years old.
- I would consider myself a beginner. I can easily go down any of the green trails at my local mtn and have yet to try the blues, but i will try them next time i snowboard. I don't plan on going down the expert trails anytime soon.
- I ride in what i think is the regular stance. (Im right handed and ride facing the right side of the board)
- I snowboard at a place named Belleayre on the east coast, sort of a beginners mtn i think.
- I snowboard 2 - 4 times a year.

Thats everything i can think of. I want a good quality board that will last me a long time. I heard that brands like 5150 are bad, but whats your opinion? 

I almost forgot, i was hoping to get a board *and* binding for under 400$ if possible. I plan on ordering the stuff online but i want to buy boots at a pro shop so i can try them on first. 

Thanks in advance for all of your help!


----------



## danny9621 (Jan 22, 2013)

is this a good setup? 

Shopping Cart | evo

Or can i get a better quality board/bindings for cheaper?

edit: Shopping cart items are in another post below v


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

We can't see your shopping cart. It's saved with the cookies on your computer. What is it?


----------



## danny9621 (Jan 22, 2013)

sorry about that. What i was looking at buying was: Nitro T1 2012 153cm and K2 Indy bindings 2012

Snowboard:Nitro T1 Snowboard 2012 | evo outlet

Bindings:K2 Indy Snowboard Bindings 2013 | evo


----------



## ShreddinPow32 (Jan 21, 2013)

if your looking for a cheap board, check a local sporting goods store by your house. you can usually find past seasons gear for about half off (because they want to get rid of it). 

Personally, the only company i would go with as a beginner is Burton. They have a wide selection of boards that are pretty decent. Same with the bindings. Bindings such as the customs, freestyle, and missions are user pretty good for those just starting out, plus they're fairly cheap (sunandski.com has freestye bindings for 89$$)

as far as boots go, i would buy your bindings and board first and go from there. always make sure your boots fit your bindings perfectly, you dont want too much give. some local stores will even heat fit them to your feet for a better fit.

hope this helps a bit!!
_________________________________________________________________


looking to make some quick cash???
Make Money Online With Paid Surveys | Free Cash at CashCrate!


----------



## danny9621 (Jan 22, 2013)

unfortunately, since i live in a city (New york city), there are no sports shops around that sell snowboards. What specific burton board would u recommend? Idk if you saw my post above, but what do you think about that board and bindings i posted? I can buy that board + bindings for 334$ with free 2 day shipping. Good deal or not? Thanks


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

ShreddinPow32 said:


> Bindings such as the customs, freestyle, and missions are user pretty good for those just starting out, plus they're fairly cheap (sunandski.com has freestye bindings for 89$$)


I was going to recommend the freestyle bindings for something cheap to start with, especially since you only go a few times a year. As for the board, I was never a big fan of the T1, but it's not terrible. For something cheap, and fun to throw around on a smaller mountain like you describe I recommend this. New Flow Verve Mens Pro Rocker Park Freestyle Snowboard 2012 Stomp MSRP$356 | eBay
get it in the 152 and have a blast.


----------



## ShreddinPow32 (Jan 21, 2013)

like i said ive tried other boards and ive found that burton lasts the longest...
burton boards such as the process and ration are pretty decent starter boards.
even the burton shaun white collection is pretty decent and you can find it at a decent price.

as i said in my previous post, for bindings i would stick with the burton customs, freestyles (cheapest), or missions (more expensive)


----------



## danny9621 (Jan 22, 2013)

thanks for the suggestion. I will definitely take that snowboard into consideration, although i'm not too fond of the design on the top. What do you think of this board? Rome Garage Rocker Snowboard 2012 | evo outlet 
it would come out to only 147$ with the discount. I heard good things about rome snowboards but it says its a freestyle board and i don't do freestyle. I only ride down the regular trails which are usually groomed.


----------



## danny9621 (Jan 22, 2013)

Like i said before, i don't need the best board, i just want something that will last me a very long time and that will be better than the rentals. I remember riding down the green slopes with a rental on some slushy snow last year and everytime i would speed up, the board would feel very unstable and bumpy. This is why i want my own board, also to save money. And whats the big difference between an extruded base or sintered base? i heard extruded are cheaper and slower. Im assuming the rental i used had an extruded base but it still went fast enough for me


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

Well, if you only go a few times a year like you mentioned, anything should last you a long time unless you bash the hell out of it. The garage rocker is alright, I wouldn't worry about the whole freestyle description. Someday you'll evolve from just riding green runs, and on a smaller mountain you'll probably venture over to the park at some point.. and freestyle boards rock both the park and the groomers. 

The quickest explanation I can give you without writing a wall of text to explain sintered vs. extruded is that extruded is slower, doesn't hold wax as well, and are usually boards you beat up pretty good. Most cheap park boards are extruded for that reason. Sintered bases are the exact opposite. Extruded = carefree. Sintered=Performance.


----------



## ShreddinPow32 (Jan 21, 2013)

areveruz said:


> The quickest explanation I can give you without writing a wall of text to explain sintered vs. extruded is that extruded is slower, doesn't hold wax as well, and are usually boards you beat up pretty good. Most cheap park boards are extruded for that reason. Sintered bases are the exact opposite. Extruded = carefree. Sintered=Performance.



couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## danny9621 (Jan 22, 2013)

thanks for all your help. I think ill go with the rome snowboard. I don't know why im putting so much thought into this since i will only be snowboarding a few times a year. I should just buy a board and go have fun. I had so much fun using all rental stuff so theres no way buying my own board,boots,bindings could make it worse. Once again, thank you so much for all the advice!


----------

